# 5 week old puppy herding!



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

I named her Beretta. She is FEARLESS... and a little reckless  Thats why I love her and picked her as my newest training recruit. Here are some of the pictures I took of her today meeting some of the livestock including our herdsire and an Icelandic ram. All the puppies met the herd today but I'm not sure all of them even realized it lol 
Beretta was very interested in the goats and they eventually decided that they were uncomfortable with her in their space and they decided to leave. Well, Beretta was right behind them, quietly pursuing them over some of the roughest terrain on our property. Keep in mind that this is all on the side of a mountain. And, unlike the other puppies that went out in the same area she never got lost or frustrated and came when she was called  She herded them from one side of the pasture to the other and then into the brush. We called her back once they went into the woods. 
I am SO excited to work with this little girl! 

Started out really cute <3









Meeting Flower. A known head butter of cats.


















And then my mind was blown!























































Meeting the Icelandic ram


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, she's going to be a spitfire!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

She definitely looks like a superstar in the making!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay -- GOOD really really good , pedigree please. Look at the calm prescence -- I am very impressed .
Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Goodness. Is this the offspring of the dogs you got from the German lady?


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

carmspack said:


> okay -- GOOD really really good , pedigree please. Look at the calm prescence -- I am very impressed .
> Carmen
> CARMSPACK.com


This is her mother. Not much is known about her pedigree except that her parents are imports: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/188694-two-year-old-female.html

The father is a working line von Schwarz Lilie dog.


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Goodness. Is this the offspring of the dogs you got from the German lady?


Yeah! This is one of them  The mother is from a local (retired) breeder. 
We own both parents.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

OH! well you know how much I liked her mother !!! 
you need to find out -- Kennel Von Schwarz Lilie K9 - German Shepherd Dog
we need to recognize the good ones out there no matter where they come from


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

sorry, she is only 5 weeks old and has plenty of time to herd, she is just a little baby. I would worry that the goat would ram her, step on her, etc....


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, she's definitely working it isn't she? As a fellow herder, I'm very impressed.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What an impressive little girl!


----------



## Hanna.the.Foxx (Sep 12, 2012)

Where was this located? I reconized that area


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> sorry, she is only 5 weeks old and has plenty of time to herd, she is just a little baby. I would worry that the goat would ram her, step on her, etc....


I thought the same thing. But the pictures are really neat. Unfortunately, there are a lot of dangers to small puppies in the world. My friend had a pup outside with its mother and the mother accidentally broke the puppy's leg. Some things you can't guard against. I don't think I would put five week old puppies in with a group of herd animals though, one kick and I am thinking about the pup with the eye out and fractured skull. Sure a goat is smaller than a horse, but still.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

WOW, she's really an awesome little girl!!! Hope you'll continue posting updates on how she's progressing.


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Hanna.the.Foxx said:


> Where was this located? I reconized that area


Blue Ridge Mountains


----------



## Hanna.the.Foxx (Sep 12, 2012)

ristakrat said:


> Blue Ridge Mountains


oh ok never mind then, cute pup though


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

she is definitely a keeper!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how stinken cute!!!! and I can tell her name fits her! What a little daredevil)


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is so important " quietly pursuing them over some of the roughest terrain on our property. Keep in mind that this is all on the side of a mountain. And, unlike the other puppies that went out in the same area she never got lost or frustrated and came when she was called "

that's the kind of stuff I look for , this is "genetic obedience" !!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

:wub: I'll be at the airport to pick her up in the morning!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I know everyone is oohing & ahhing over the puppy, who is quite remarkable. But I'd like to say that I find the goats quite attractive as well


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Sooo... when can I pick her up at the airport?? :wub:


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry, you're not fooling me.... 

That's a Corgi in a puppy suit, isn't it?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I would love to have seen a video of this.

This is a bold little girl....talk about instincts kicking in...amazing.

Please continue to post her


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I enjoyed looking at the pcitures. Cute puppies, and like someone else said, nice goats and property.


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

mahhi22 said:


> I know everyone is oohing & ahhing over the puppy, who is quite remarkable. But I'd like to say that I find the goats quite attractive as well


Thank you! We love our goats  We have Nigerian Dwarfs and a Mini Nubian. Their milk makes great butter and they have been essential in helping us clear the wilderness to make a yard and pasture. When we first moved into our place the woods came right up to the doors and windows :/


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a corgi would have been hard on the heels of the goats -- this little pup is displaying distinctive GSD behaviour -- full collection of its drives , not a wild chase 
so refreshing to see !!

one question to the OP -- is the dog "landsharky"


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

carmspack said:


> a corgi would have been hard on the heels of the goats -- this little pup is displaying distinctive GSD behaviour -- full collection of its drives , not a wild chase
> so refreshing to see !!
> 
> one question to the OP -- is the dog "landsharky"


What is landsharky???


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

ristakrat said:


> What is landsharky???


mouthing all over your arms and legs


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Smith3 said:


> mouthing all over your arms and legs


Not at all. Its funny you mentioned "landsharky" because just today one of the puppies kept biting my pant leg. I was quite surprised! 
I like the use of the word. Landsharky... hehe.

OH! and it turns out my husband videotaped this with his phone! I clearly had no idea (as evidence of me getting in the way and giggling with excitement. Not to mention I never noticed how loud my camera was...)

When I figure out how I'll put it on here or at least include a link


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Not at all was the answer to is this little Beretta landsharky.
I have to say the same thing about Nickolas , just a few weeks older than yours, or his brother or 99% of the dogs I have had -- I see something in yours that I see frequently in mine and that is a sensible maturity .


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Here are the videos! I wish more had been taken.
The puppies at our feet and my camera make for a bit of noise pollution and you can see our Jonas wearing his cone. I actually think he likes wearing it. Like its his lion's mane or something. He had to have stitches this past weekend. He got a little mouthy with a hog :/ The hog was not a fan.


----------

